
Aprenita: Growth capital for mobile app developers - skovalenko
http://www.aprenita.com
======
lnlyplnt
This is essentially a payday loan for app developers, fairly low risk since
they can see clear sayed numbers from itunes/google play. Smart Idea.

~~~
zeckalpha
Or µVC. No exchange of equity, just debt. Actual debt.

~~~
skovalenko
yes, it is a term loan: we extend a loan to our clients, and they repay it in
equal installments over a set period of time (the “term”). However, mobile app
developers operate at a more accelerated pace than a traditional brick-and-
mortar business, which means that the terms of our loans tend to be shorter
and the interest rates are more forgiving than a traditional term loan.

------
rahimnathwani
The site includes a 'TrustE' seal at the bottom of the page. It's not
clickable, so I went to [https://www.truste.com/consumer-resources/trusted-
directory/](https://www.truste.com/consumer-resources/trusted-directory/)

It did not return any results for aprenita.com

I'm not saying I place any faith in TrustE, but it seems strange to use a
certification mark which has online verification, if that verification is
going to fail.

Also: s/gurantee/guarantee

~~~
skovalenko
Good catch, thank you. Recently we did some changes to our website and induced
new defects, as always: new code – new bugs. We will fix them by the end of
this week. Please check our McAfee SECURE seal here:
[https://www.mcafeesecure.com/verify?host=aprenita.com](https://www.mcafeesecure.com/verify?host=aprenita.com)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thanks. I'm curious - what did you change on your site that caused no results
being shown when someone searches for you on [https://www.truste.com/consumer-
resources/trusted-directory/](https://www.truste.com/consumer-
resources/trusted-directory/) ?

------
zeckalpha
skovalenko, please take a look at the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Relevant section:

> If the original title includes the name of the site, please take it out,
> because the site name will be displayed after the link.

> ...

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait.

Under these guidelines, "Growth capital for mobile app developers" would be a
better title.

~~~
dang
But if it's introducing a project or a company, it's customary for the title
to begin with the name.

~~~
zeckalpha
It was changed. The title wasn't on the page.

------
kiwidrew
This is awesome. No messing around, straight to the point. Let's see if they
meet the "2-3 days" timeframe for an offer!

~~~
skovalenko
Dear kiwidrew, thank you for your interest. Did you submit your application?
If not, please start here [https://www.aprenita.com/sign-
up](https://www.aprenita.com/sign-up) :)

